# 20 inch balloon tire bicycle



## momona (Dec 28, 2012)

would like it to be schwinn (dx, spitfire...), but open to any 20 inch ballooner.   let me know what you have, and what you're asking.  Condition is not an issue, Thanks!

Hope everyone has a Happy New Year!


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 28, 2012)

Those 20" schwinn DX are hot on this days.lot of $$$$ for them.


----------



## momona (Dec 29, 2012)

momona said:


> would like it to be schwinn (dx, spitfire...), but open to any 20 inch ballooner.   let me know what you have, and what you're asking.  Condition is not an issue, Thanks!
> 
> Hope everyone has a Happy New Year!




just found one! Thanks, hope everyone has a safe and happy new year!


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 29, 2012)

*20"*



momona said:


> just found one! Thanks, hope everyone has a safe and happy new year!




Was it that green one without the wheels? Because I think he said it was a 24" good luck with your purchase.


----------



## momona (Dec 29, 2012)

*ooops!*

good catch, THANKS!!!! 

so yeah... we're back fellas... who's got a 20 inch ballooner???


----------



## 55tbird (Dec 31, 2012)

*Just listed a 20" Schwinn in the For Sale section*

Let me know if you're interested. Mike


----------



## momona (Dec 31, 2012)

*Bummer*

Missed another one... Anyone else hiding any 20 inchers?


----------



## momona (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone out there with atleast a 20 inch dx frame? Any condition?


----------



## ggntr1981 (Jan 4, 2013)

*20 inch ballooner*

i have a 1954 roadmaster with tank and truss rods with a second non tank model with perfect fenders and chain guard i would be willing to sell.  please pm if interested


----------



## momona (Jan 4, 2013)

*cool*



ggntr1981 said:


> i have a 1954 roadmaster with tank and truss rods with a second non tank model with perfect fenders and chain guard i would be willing to sell.  please pm if interested




pm sent on the roadmaster!


----------

